# Surefire L6 Porcupine "Pork Killer"



## Turd_Ferguson (Oct 11, 2005)

With a name like "Pork Killer", it's got to be good. Well, I don't know where it got that name but it was enough to make me want one. So I emailed Korea and had them send one over lickity split (only 500 made, ya know). I'm still amazed at the internet (of course, I'm amazed at Jet Airliners too).

Anyway, it comes in a plain brown wrapper with not much fanfare. The official name is L6 special Porcupine (but we all know it's a Pork Killer). 





Opening the box reveals well a plain plastic wrapper.
















The knurling is extremely aggressive. Feels like you're holding a small hand grenade only sharper. Weight is not really an issue because, hey, if you order one of these it ain't 'cause you're EDCin' it. The tailcap is standard SW02 issue. The head has the stainless steel impact device which is quite aggressive.
















One of the things I was curious about was whether or not these had a killer 5 watter in them. Well, this is certainly the whitest L6 head I've experienced so far and it's quite bright. Whether it's brighter than my other L6 heads I'll have to put them in front of my light meter and see what happens. Here's a beam shot which appears tinted but it's really quite white to the naked eye. You can see what affect the strike bezel has on the corona. 

Well, not much of a review but at least you all know they really do exist and there is a least one in country. I'm happy with it. It's just a really cool L6 and not something you would expect even as a special run from Surefire. Way to go Paul Kim! It's a fun concept and one I'm hoping Surefire continues in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## evan9162 (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow. You could seriously maim someone with that bezel!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 11, 2005)

I must enquire how much is a "Device " like that set you back.:wow:


----------



## Kryosphinx (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like a pineapple on...something....


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 11, 2005)

It is a true work of art if there ever was one in the flashlight world.
More than just a light.














bernie


----------



## Trashman (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, how much and where from? Links? Email address of the company you got it from?

Edit: Ok, found the link. But, how much? Please do not say $700.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## IsaacHayes (Oct 11, 2005)

That looks like a pineapple! Looks different from other pictures. Interesting tapered form!

IIRC they go for around $600 USD.


----------



## Sixpointone (Oct 11, 2005)

That Flashlight looks so well engineered and crafted it truly is a piece of art! As I mentioned on another thread it could, in my opinion, pass as a Star Wars Lightsaber. Congratulations Turd on owning such a fine light!


----------



## Trashman (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats indeed. Wow, that thing looks awesome. I'd have that sitting on my shelf right next to a Lumaray (another incredibly cool looking light that I do not yet own).


----------



## Darell (Oct 11, 2005)

Sitting on a shelf!? NO way! They make great gifts for the kids!


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Oct 11, 2005)

That darn light is so nice it makes little kids blush! Great picture, she's so cute.


----------



## nemul (Oct 11, 2005)

awe, what a cute little girl with a sweet light! lol


----------



## Trashman (Oct 11, 2005)

....thinking as she smiles so sweetly, "I bet I could do some real damage with this!"


----------



## cy (Oct 11, 2005)

Product ：L6 Porcupine LED Flashlight
Product No ：L6-P
Desctiption：Limited Version!!! 
*Max Output : 65 lumens 
*Runtime : 90 minutes 
*Batteries : 123A Lithium x 3 
*Click tailcap 
*Construction : Aerospace-grade aluminum 
*Length : 235mm 
*Weight : 350g 
*Finish : Type III Hard-Anodized 
*Color : OD Green 
IN STOCK!!
Price ：USD 600.00

http://www.thunder-sports.com.tw/en/Product/NewProduct.asp


----------



## rmacias (Oct 12, 2005)

That is one wicked looking torch........but for $600 bucks a little steep.

RJM


----------



## Darell (Oct 12, 2005)

It is a safe bet that Walmart will not be carrying these soon.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is the most pissed off looking flashlight I've ever seen.


----------



## nethiker (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats on a really cool looking light Turd. :rock:

I personally would have a hard time standing infront of a charging boar with a handgun. My hat's off to anyone willing to do it with a flashlight.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 12, 2005)

PK's site might explain how it got its name - there are photos of PK shooting a pig, then skinning and dressing it. And the L6 is featured together with some captions. It might be in Korea, too (guessing from the context of the pictures) - a limited light specially commissioned for that event? As VP of Engineering he can get Certain Things Done from time to to time :thumbsup:

That you got a light with the PK crest on it is AWESOME, too!! Wish my limited edition A2 had that! (yes, the fanboy is speaking..)


----------



## jtice (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep, thats agressive 
Very cool looking light, though not really the most practical thing.

I figure the bezel would messup the beam, thats a shame, 
but I guess thats what you have to pay for the looks 

BTW, Kiessling, what surface material are you using for your black background shots?
I have been wanting to try a few of those.

~John


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the Pork Killer reference. Didn't realize PK was a hunter too. He's using some US Optics SN3 scopes. Always wondered if those were any good. Hmmm.

The light is more asthetic than practical but it does feel great in the hand. That knurling really sticks (almost painfully). I was using google to translate some of the Korean pages and I believe I read the light was used (or perhaps will be used) in a film by director John Woo (Mission Impossible II and many others). So it may be a movie prop as well. Be way cool to see Tom Cruise swinging it around, maybe wack a bad guy with one. I don't know who's directing MI-3.

MI-3 is being directed by J.J. Abrams so probably won't see it in that one.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 12, 2005)

What is PK's website addy again?


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Oct 12, 2005)

www.pk-e.com


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 12, 2005)

John ... I am using the ceran cooking field inour titchen 
Unfortunately I went a bit high with the ISO and thus the pics are a bit blurry ...

The beam ... strange indeed, but very characteristic :devil:
Doesn't matter that much outside though.

bernie


----------



## Gander_Man (Oct 12, 2005)

Turd,
As a fellow owner of the L6 Pinapple [with Darell, does that make 3 in America ? *S*], I can assure you it wasn't Paul Kim who "commissioned" the Design of the Porcupine L6. It was someone very "photogenic".
- Russ


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Oct 12, 2005)

(image removed. Please don't hot-link images without the image/site owner's permission). Links are fine.


Link to image


whoooaaaaa


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 12, 2005)

Where's the pinapple?


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.






Major Weenie said I could be minor weenie. :nana:

The "short truster" feels good in small hands and for small minds like mine! This light just above has some symmetry and lines that are too interesting not to share!! Great balance in the hand and with an overdriven 5W X3T Luxeon, the spot beam is impressive for LED!!


----------



## leukos (Oct 12, 2005)

Too many more flashlights like this and we might see laws against them!!!


----------



## Darell (Oct 12, 2005)

Don - send it back, man! The HA doesn't match!


----------



## 270winchester (Oct 12, 2005)

Don, that, uh, thing, looks scary....you and your CR2 tubes....LOL


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 12, 2005)

Don, Darell ... 

IIRC that little thing is a cut-down and misused M3 body ...

bernie


----------



## MongoMadness (Oct 12, 2005)

This beauty is "standard issue" for Klingon warriors! I must have one! Do you think I could get enough money for selling my first-born son in the B/S/T forum to get one of these...


----------



## Darell (Oct 12, 2005)

MongoMadness said:


> Do you think I could get enough money for selling my first-born son in the B/S/T forum to get one of these...


Mongo... depends - is your son a "looker?" Might want to get him gold plated or something. 

Bernie - this whole madness reminds me of the day Don adapter a SF TID bezel to an ArcAAA, and then got it stuck in his eye. I had a picture of that around here, and can't find it for the life of me.


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 12, 2005)

This day must have been ages ago ... as I haven't been around then ...  

This L6-P definitely has a very positive impact on us here ... like a wake-up call from daily routine. Take this and the DARPA thread and a lot of veterans start to drool again ... 
I LOVE it !!!!!

bernie


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 12, 2005)

270,
The little guy has a custom LuxIII with boost (BB or NG can't remember) and is driven off a cingle CR123. It out throws the stock L6 but falls a bit short of the big fella there! :green:

Darell,
As it was explained to me, flashlight "Art" is about texture, contrast, lines and form. :shrug: HA-Nat is about function and function only!







I see the above as functional art and sculpture in a realm all its own.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 12, 2005)

The L6 with PK2 is even better looking IMHO.


----------



## jtice (Oct 12, 2005)

eh hem,,,,, DROOOOOOOOOOOOL !!!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeeowza, I wouldn't drop those lights on the sectional! They sure look like lights I would use to find those outside, late night, bump sounds.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 12, 2005)

As I recall th conversation, it was originally "Porcullies", but then Pork Killer matched his intials better. It was a hunting trip this year; a side triip to one of his visits to one of the military bases down south. I know of al least 2 others hre in the US


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 12, 2005)

I've heard that if you go to a Klingon doctor, he'll examine your prostate with one of these things. Thats just a rumor, mind you.

best regards


----------



## Turd_Ferguson (Oct 12, 2005)

Gander_Man said:


> Turd,
> As a fellow owner of the L6 Pinapple [with Darell, does that make 3 in America ? *S*], I can assure you it wasn't Paul Kim who "commissioned" the Design of the Porcupine L6. It was someone very "photogenic".
> - Russ



Any pictures? 

Mr. Ted Bear,

Hunting with a quiet can sounds like fun to me. It's good to be PK. Can't do that here in AZ (unless it's an air rifle) although I'm thinking about obtaining one of those cans just for fun. Ferral hog is probably good eats.


----------



## kakster (Oct 12, 2005)

McGizmo said:


> Where's the pinapple?
> 
> 
> .
> ...




Looks more like a Durian to me...hopefully it doesnt smell like one too :sick2:
Im willing to bet there's another Skunklights member who'd be happy with a Pork Killer.


Now, about that PK2.....:naughty:


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 15, 2005)

People like Turd Furgusin and Kiessling show me things I don't know about and probably shouldn't have. Its like every thing on CPF ""SEEING IS BUYING"

Well thanks to Paypal and jet airplanes anything can become realality in 2 Earth days it seems. Anyway you too can be light a bunch of $$$$ and get one. It may be impractical, but its the KEWLUST light in my collection now:






If you want to know where it came from, ask TF and get photos of Ben Franklin ready to depart.

The part of the review I would like to add is this comment:
This flashlight has a distorted 3 sided and beam and Blah blah blah.....

So What? Its AWSOME!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 15, 2005)

This thing actually lights up! I think its Di-Lithium Crystal powered by the amount of light coming out.





To hot to handle:


----------



## Glow Worm (Oct 21, 2005)

That thing does look like a laser sword In your pics Nik

Very unique light there, will have to go on the wish list~

Dont suppose you can get just the bezel somewhere?~


----------



## TorchMan (Oct 21, 2005)

I think someone may have already said this, but it sure does look like a flashlight that a Klingon would whip out when boarding a vessel with no power, or in a cave! 

Klo-pah!


----------



## NextLight (Oct 21, 2005)

Nethiker wrote: "...cool looking light Turd."

CPF: Not only informative, but entertaining on those cold, lonely, Friday nights. And I thought the military had thier own special language...

The "P.K." light is not on my 'must have' list; I could never explain its name to the investigating officer. Besides, I don't work in Hollyweird any longer. And it won't fit in Thunderwear. At least not in MY Thunderwear.

It IS too cool, though...


----------



## voodoogreg (Oct 23, 2005)

Darell said:


> Sitting on a shelf!? NO way! They make great gifts for the kids!



I wouldn't let my daughter see it! mine is nearing 14 yr's old, that thing would be a great "dating danger avoidance tool" for the boy picking her up.
have a nice 2X4 on the coffee table to demo it.

"Hi son, nice to meet ya, just trying out a new flashlight, cool huh? with the is i don't need to carry a light AND a knive if someone mess with da family,
ya know like boy's I don't know real well? (thunk into the 2X4 for effect)
Have a nice evening be back 11.00pm oK?"  VDG


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 23, 2005)

KevinL said:


> PK's site might explain how it got its name - there are photos of PK shooting a pig, then skinning and dressing it. And the L6 is featured together with some captions. It might be in Korea, too (guessing from the context of the pictures) - a limited light specially commissioned for that event?


Perhaps we'll luck out and PK will go pig/bear/deer/elk hunting somewhere in the states one of these days.. LOL! :naughty:


----------



## Darell (Oct 24, 2005)

voodoogreg said:


> I wouldn't let my daughter see it! mine is nearing 14 yr's old...


That day is coming ALL too soon for me! I'll jot down these idea for when I need them. 2x4. Check.


----------



## 03lab (Oct 24, 2005)

Did you see the E2E Porcupine?


----------



## Cbhitman (Jul 27, 2018)

Here is mine


----------



## AR_Shorty (Jul 29, 2018)

I'd darn near give up one of my testicles to own one of those L6 Porcupines. :laughing:


----------



## lightknot (Jul 29, 2018)

03lab said:


> Did you see the E2E Porcupine?


 10/24/2005



Cbhitman said:


> Here is mine


 07/27/2018

Talk about thread necromancy! Only the mighty Surefire Pocupine could do that!


----------

